# More than clowed growth at 6 mths



## Wade Godin (Mar 24, 2008)

:?: Just thought I'd get some perspective for those with more experience. My female working line GSD is certainly on the small side (german and hungarian decent). Father around 75lbs mother 65-70lbs. The last 4- weeks it appears her growth has almost stoped. She is healthy all the around at eats 3 cups of Eagle Pack a day. Below I've illustrated her weight in weeks. Has anyone had a similar expereince? Should I expect another growth spurt or is this a sign of she'll fill out from here and that's it. 

She will be 7 months in about a 1-1/2 weeks. Thanks 

13 weeks- 24 lbs
14 weeks- 26 lbs
15 weeks- 28.4 lbs
16 weeks- 30 lbs
17 weeks- 31.9 lbs
21 weeks- 39.8 lbs
22 weeks- 42.8 lbs
24 weeks- 45.2 lbs
25 weeks- 46.6 lbs
27 weeks- 48 lbs
29 weeks- 48.6 lbs


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Does she bite well ???? :grin: If so, then what's the big deal with the weight ?????


----------



## Wade Godin (Mar 24, 2008)

It's more a curiousity question than a concern.


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

Wade, what does your vet say?..I wouldn't think it is a problem, one of my females at 18 months is only 60lbs- but it would be better if your vet agreed. Mo


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

If you're concerned or anything else seems a bit "off" do bloodwork. I had a pup that didn't grow right, but was otherwise "not quite right." She had pancreatitis. I didn't find out until it was too late.

Also check with the breeder. Find out what the range is for littermates and pups out of each parent. Maybe one parent throws a mixed bag as far as type and size?


----------



## Wade Godin (Mar 24, 2008)

Thanks for the advice. Checking with the breeder for starters.


----------



## Alegria Cebreco (Jul 25, 2007)

My male is 8.5 months and just now broke the 60lb mark. Little man can bite though :lol: .


----------



## Catalina Valencia (Feb 20, 2008)

I also have a midget working GSD female. At 9 months she is only 46 lbs. She's not thin, nor short, just overall... small. She comes from a litter of 12 pups and that is the reason why her (and her sisters too, according to the breeder) had being always below averages. The father is medium sized and the mother is even quite big for a female, but this is what I got.

This weekend we had a small GSD show and training competition in my town and I could hear behind me "_Hey, look how bold is the small one"_ when we were doing protection work (not competing! only training with the trial helper during lunchtime) I wish she could be bigger to go with more strength to the helper, but I also think is funny to see the reactions of people with this small puppy that is so friendly outside the field.

At 7-8 months she experienced a big growth spur, so I would expect a good growth in your pup yet.


----------



## Wade Godin (Mar 24, 2008)

Thank you, your response put her size in perspective and was very helpful. When she was growing so quickly and then all of sudden it virtually stopped it was weird. I talked with her breeder today and he stated dogs are like people and grow at different rates/ages through their childhood/adolescence. thanks


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

I agree with your breeder that she is probably not quite done growing, but I REALLY agree with all those who know big things come in small packages! There are some mighty tough little doggies around. I think Malinois pretty much destroyed the notion that a dog needs to be a big monster to get the job done.


----------



## Mark Sloan (Feb 28, 2008)

My male Mal is 48 pounds at 6 months and a holy terror.


----------

